# LCD in center console



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

I really hope someone is working on some kind of adapter that would house a lcd screen in the center console. I'm sure someone has mentioned it here before, but i can't seem to find any prior discussions on this topic. I basically have an idea how it would look, and it would have to slide down, in order to fit when closed. Another thing is the screen would have to be small....any thoughts on this.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I think that LCD would be useless during cold winter days, they all die or you'll see a delay on the LCD when the temp is around 10 to 20 F outside. Also think about it being exposed into the sun, the temp inside the cabin will reach 110 to 120 easily. I'd test it to see how reliable the screen is before you start gutting your dash.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Twiz said:


> I think that LCD would be useless during cold winter days, they all die or you'll see a delay on the LCD when the temp is around 10 to 20 F outside. Also think about it being exposed into the sun, the temp inside the cabin will reach 110 to 120 easily. I'd test it to see how reliable the screen is before you start gutting your dash.


Well that is something to consider. Alot of cars have them. I think they make them good enough for that.


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

Not quite sure what you mean by center console, but I have an cheap emerson in-dash lcd in my sentra and it's working pretty well. I've only had it through the summer, so i don't yet know how it preforms in cold, but the heat never really affected it. . . however, it seems to me (at least if you're like me) that you really aren't going to be using it until your vehicle is on for a while and the screen has had time to warm up a little.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

By center console, are you talking about the area where the stereo is located? They have In-Dash DVD players w/LCD.....

Pioneer Model


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats wrong with a DIN flip out screen?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^ Double-DIN screens are better  . The new Kenwood and Eclipse models are the sickness.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I like the Pioneer Touch Screens :thumbup:


----------

